# extraordinary aquaria



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some ideas for built-in aquaria.

Aquarium Inspiration : 70 Pictures of Decorative Fish Tanks

Photos to drool over.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That was fun! A Hex has never been a design I'd ever consider but that collection of pics shows one I really like. What is it about a beautiful tank surrounded by a room full of Louis XIV decor that looks so "off"? Maybe it's because that style of decor makes me turn  ? (Apologizing in advance to all you Sun King fans out there) Which led me to my next thought, "Who's idea was it to first to bring live aquaria into the home for display and enjoyment?" I'm pretty certain that none of the King Louis' ever kept an aquarium, but I've been wrong many times before...


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Very Cool! I wonder how that works with a fire place under the tank in the 5th one down. Thanks for sharing. Something to dream about.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

one day i will have one pic to contribute to this thread ^.^ just give me time hehehehe


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> one day i will have one pic to contribute to this thread ^.^ just give me time hehehehe


 
lol I actually thought to say that myself but then looked back at my tank and remembered the devastation that took place and is now trying to recover. ha ha


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hehe im on the way of getting a new tank for an arowana ^.^ 3.5 feetx3.5feetx1.5 feet. black glass on the left and back and clear glass for the front and right and a 90 gallon sump =) . due in mid September after the hungry ghost month. bad luck to bring new things into the house at this time. after that i will have a empty 90 gallon nesso acrylic tank which i might make into a new planted or sw.we will see how it goes ^.^


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Inga said:


> I wonder how that works with a fire place under the tank in the 5th one down.


Good observation. I wonder how that works too. Theres gotta be something in between to stop from boiling your fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely stunning setups. Now if I only had a few extra thousand......

And why is there a recipe at the end? LOL.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Gorgeous tanks (along with some gorgeous homes as well!).


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

#6 & 7 will be in my house one day after the floor underneath is filled with concrete. 
theres def. some nice setups there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Lovely fish tanks, just shows how nice fish tanks can look if you do it all properly!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

amazing stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------

